# Rhizoclonium/Hair algae in HC!



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

if it a brown color and is difficult to remove (i.e., it easily breaks apart upon manual removal) it is rhizo. If that's the case, people says that it's CO2 deficiency. Well, that may be the cause, but in my experience, once you get it, upping the CO2 won't get rid of it. 

I got rid of mine through manual removal. Sadly, this meant simply ripping out all the infected plants and siphoning out any remains. Doing this consistently in combination with ensuring CO2 levels were sufficient helped get rid of the rhizo for me and it never came back.... instead clado paid a visit. But that's another story.


----------

